# Another Aptitude Test Thread



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in Ohio, but I have a nephew out in California that's just applied to his local out there. Him and I were talking about the aptitude test and I was explaining what was on the test I took.

I found this test online and was wondering if it's general enough to cover most IBEW aptitude tests? I know the tests can vary from local to local. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6991379/IBEWExam.pdf

EDIT: After looking through this test I actually think it might be more involved than the one I took.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What local in Ca.? The reason I ask is, I never took that test.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

No clue. I can ask.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

CGW said:


> No clue. I can ask.


What area?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Sacramento


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The first part is nothing but simple math... I didn't realize that would be on the test but I too never took that exam. I went straight to the limited license and then the unlimited a few years later. That's a long time ago

No math other than what was needed for calculations in the questions


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

CGW said:


> Sacramento


That's way North of me, the "high dollar" area (pay, cost of living, and property tax, mostly cost of living)


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

joebanana said:


> That's way North of me, the "high dollar" area (pay, cost of living, and property tax, mostly cost of living)


Yeah, my sister paid like $400k for her house that would have cost $80-100k here in Ohio :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What? no coconuts, bananas, apples......? ~C:jester:S~


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

joebanana said:


> What local in Ca.? The reason I ask is, I never took that test.


Well, I told him to contact the recruiter and get a study guide if they offer one. 

Do you feel the test I linked is easier or harder than normal? I ask because if it's harder then I'm just going to tell him this is it and to study hard :thumbup:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

CGW said:


> Well, I told him to contact the recruiter and get a study guide if they offer one.
> 
> Do you feel the test I linked is easier or harder than normal? I ask because if it's harder then I'm just going to tell him this is it and to study hard :thumbup:


I would venture to say that one is a real azz kicker. It was so long ago for me, I don't recall anything that difficult. I barely remember the examining board interview. But, then I had so much previous experience going in, that they put me through the "advanced" apprenticeship program (2 year, as opposed to the normal 5 year)
If he feels comfortable with the one you posted, he should ace anything they throw at him.
It's the state cert. exam that he'll really need to hit the book on. That one is hard.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

My unions aptitude test is math, mostly algebra and trig, and then reading. Our math portions questions are exactly what is on the link you shared. Reading section you read multiple 1-2 page long stories and answer 10+ questions for each. However not sure how much different the tests are across the country in CA


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> My unions aptitude test is math, mostly algebra and trig, and then reading. Our math portions questions are exactly what is on the link you shared. Reading section you read multiple 1-2 page long stories and answer 10+ questions for each. However not sure how much different the tests are across the country in CA



Local 400 ?


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Local 400 ?


No I'm in Philly's local 98


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I hired a kid to help me out for a month or two temporarily. He just took the test in local 234, which is in the Santa Cruz/Monterey area, Southwest of Sacramento.

He said it was just a ton of basic algebra and then basically a reading comprehension. He is only 18 and fresh out of school, so I think he probably did well, the older guys there were probably going "Damn, I don't remember this stuff!"

BTW.... Sacramento is pretty inexpensive for California, when you can get a starter home in the $400k to $500k range, that is mighty nice!:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> No I'm in Philly's local 98



Ahh, an area close to my heart.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> Ahh, an area close to my heart.


you from the area?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> you from the area?




My dads family was local to South Philly.


----------



## kingdom (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm about to take mine next week is there anything that nephew told you that we should look out for?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

CGW said:


> I'm in Ohio, but I have a nephew out in California that's just applied to his local out there. Him and I were talking about the aptitude test and I was explaining what was on the test I took.
> 
> I found this test online and was wondering if it's general enough to cover most IBEW aptitude tests? I know the tests can vary from local to local.
> 
> ...


skimmed the test, found it
interesting that question 37 does not have a correct answer.

is this a real test ?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

B is the correct answer. What do you mean?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

CGW said:


> B is the correct answer. What do you mean?


sorry, but you are incorrect. you don't have to take my word for it, though - use a calculator.

1000000000 - 100000 = 999900000.


your answer would have been correct if the operation was dividing, but my screen shows a minus sign.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I see what you're saying. I scanned the answers and fell for it...but even if they're trying to trick them they never include the actual answer. 

This isn't the first test I've seen with incorrect answers


----------

